# REAL NEWBIE-Artowrk for Plastical Transfers



## cddesignstx (Apr 17, 2009)

HELP!!
I am a REAL newbie and probably in over my head.. I have been doing embroidery for many years and have always turn away my customers wanting screen print etc.. One of my really good corporate customers is needed transfers for a league she is the president of and I didnt want to loose her business. Long story short I cant seem to get any help any direction I turn.. I have called Art Brands and Ver satrans.. Art Brands was very helpful but not what I am needed (by talking to them) I am needing basic one color design.. Left chest (small design-name of team) and on the back list of all the players.. I didnt think it seemed that hard.. I am clueless on artwork so that is another wall but when I spoke to versatrans they told me I didnt need artwork just send in the info and layout and they would do the rest.. The price was WAY more than I excepted.. 
So I guess basic question is I think i am fiqured out gang is putting several designs on one page!! These designs are for mostly youth size shirts.. How do I fiqure out sizing.. Maybe the way I put in the quote is why it came back so high.. Is there a guide somewhere that tells you design size etc.. for adult and youth.. Left Chest & Back.. I am now on a time crunch because I have tried to fiqure things out for over a week.. THANK YOU for any help


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

You need to go look at custom plastisol transfer companies that are geared to smaller orders. Here is a good starter list. http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t4095.html


You will probably gang the left chest logo on the same sheet as the back design. You may also gang all the left chest logos on one sheet and the back design on single sheets.

The sizing and color cost breakdowns are on the various websites.

Any other questions keep asking.


----------



## Colorfast (Sep 2, 2006)

cddesignstx said:


> HELP!!
> I am a REAL newbie and probably in over my head.. I have been doing embroidery for many years and have always turn away my customers wanting screen print etc.. One of my really good corporate customers is needed transfers for a league she is the president of and I didnt want to loose her business. Long story short I cant seem to get any help any direction I turn.. I have called Art Brands and Ver satrans.. Art Brands was very helpful but not what I am needed (by talking to them) I am needing basic one color design.. Left chest (small design-name of team) and on the back list of all the players.. I didnt think it seemed that hard.. I am clueless on artwork so that is another wall but when I spoke to versatrans they told me I didnt need artwork just send in the info and layout and they would do the rest.. The price was WAY more than I excepted..
> So I guess basic question is I think i am fiqured out gang is putting several designs on one page!! These designs are for mostly youth size shirts.. How do I fiqure out sizing.. Maybe the way I put in the quote is why it came back so high.. Is there a guide somewhere that tells you design size etc.. for adult and youth.. Left Chest & Back.. I am now on a time crunch because I have tried to fiqure things out for over a week.. THANK YOU for any help


Versatrans can be slightly higher than others but they include 1 day turnaround if you order and proof before a certian cutoff time. This would benefit you since time is short. They offer 1 sheet size which is 11 x 17. You can put the front pocket print and the back on the same sheet as long as the ink is the same color. If you send in the art and let them do it for you there is a charge. all plastisool transfer companies that offer this serive charge for that.

You did not say how many you need so I can't help on the pricing estimate. How many shirts do you need? How many colors in the front design and back design? F&M has pricing on their website. Their transfers are good quality but I have heard they take longer to turn around their work.

I am a newbie with Corel but if the design is simple I might be able to help. Type setting for the back is not problem so if possible post a pic of the from design or PM me for my email address.


----------



## muneca (Sep 30, 2008)

Hey there...

Welcome to the forum & good luck to you! Stay calm...you'll get it done...I'm sure of it!


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Well Versatrans is among the most expensive of the transfer vendors but they are also charging you an art charge, to be expected if they are doing the art.

Left chest logos are going to be between 3-5 inches, the back is probably around 10 inches. If you lack the ability to do the artwork you'll need to sub it out, probably letting the transfer vendor do it is your best bet. If there is room you can gang the back and front designs on the same sheet. If not, gang the front designs onto one sheet. Some vendors will charge you extra for ganging, ask about that.

When you order the transfers make sure you know the material and color of the shirts, it can make a difference in the ink formulation.


----------



## cddesignstx (Apr 17, 2009)

Thank you for all the info...
I have called several of the companies and so far the most helpful is Transfer Express.
My question now is how do you price the shirts.. I am a little confused, if I go off the prices they gave me and then add in the tshirt price... I cant come close to the price I am needing.. What is a average price for a left chest stock design for the front and dance team name listed on the back.
My dance team is needing to stay in the $6 range.. I dont see how?

My other question is I need 30 for the team and 5 for the coaches, how do you get a size that will work best for youth shirts and adult shirts..


----------



## Colorfast (Sep 2, 2006)

cddesignstx said:


> Thank you for all the info...
> I have called several of the companies and so far the most helpful is Transfer Express.
> My question now is how do you price the shirts.. I am a little confused, if I go off the prices they gave me and then add in the tshirt price... I cant come close to the price I am needing.. What is a average price for a left chest stock design for the front and dance team name listed on the back.
> My dance team is needing to stay in the $6 range.. I dont see how?


If I read your PM correctly (3 color front and 1 color back) you can't sell for 6 dollars. I doubt many if any screen printers would sell for that price. 35 each $6.00ish shirts would be 1 color front and back or perhaps 1 color 1 sided. Customink.com sells 35 1 side 1 color shirts for $8.45. That includes freight if you design your shirts on-line. This is a popular site for shirts.




> My other question is I need 30 for the team and 5 for the coaches, how do you get a size that will work best for youth shirts and adult shirts..


You can order youth shirts and then adult sizes for the coaches. If you have a tax exempt license your wholesaler can help with that. Also, jiffyshirts.com is competitive with smaller orders. The shirts may be higher but their shipping costs are great. This order would qualify for free or very little freight. I have used them in some cases for orders like this.

Gildan offers youth and adult shirts that match in color.


----------



## Colorfast (Sep 2, 2006)

wormil said:


> Well Versatrans is among the most expensive of the transfer vendors but they are also charging you an art charge, to be expected if they are doing the art.
> 
> Left chest logos are going to be between 3-5 inches, the back is probably around 10 inches. If you lack the ability to do the artwork you'll need to sub it out, probably letting the transfer vendor do it is your best bet. If there is room you can gang the back and front designs on the same sheet. If not, gang the front designs onto one sheet. Some vendors will charge you extra for ganging, ask about that.
> 
> When you order the transfers make sure you know the material and color of the shirts, it can make a difference in the ink formulation.


F&M is less expensive (about 50% less) but if you need quick turn around make sure they can meet your deadline. I have heard they can take up to 2 weeks to deliver.


----------



## cddesignstx (Apr 17, 2009)

THANK YOU FOR ALL THE INFO..

I see that tranfer express is probably more on the highend.. I did look at F&M and they do seem to have better prices but I am back to the same problem cant do the artwork.. I ended up using clipart from transfer express.. Are there people out there that will do artwork, or basically convert current artwork to the correct format.. If I can get it in vector I think I can go with F&M.. Dont think I will be taking on another tranfer job..
THANKS
Cari


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Can we see the artwork.


----------



## cddesignstx (Apr 17, 2009)

Not sure if I am doing this right? This is the front.. The back is just text. Front and back are all 1 color.


----------



## Colorfast (Sep 2, 2006)

1 color will be much less expensive. I have not used either of these companies but have read some good things on the forum.

http://www.vectordoctor.com/index.html

http://www.artworksource.com/

Make sure to let them know what type of requirements F&M or who ever you go with require.

Don't blow off transfers yet The first few are always confusing and chaotic. It gets easier. Do a few jobs that are not ASAP and get your feet wet. It does get easier!


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Colorfast said:


> F&M is less expensive (about 50% less) but if you need quick turn around make sure they can meet your deadline. I have heard they can take up to 2 weeks to deliver.


The turnaround for F&M is 3 days or less, in my experience it's always been 3 days. There is a sticky at the top of the forum or you can just check their website for this type of info.


----------

